# Hotels in/near Mazatlan



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

Any suggestions for a safe (I'll have some stuff in the car), dog-friendly hotel in or near Mazatlan?


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

On the advice of another member of a PV Facebook group, I stayed in Mazatlan at the Grand Motel Solé, out by the airport. The Solé is a fairly new, impeccably clean No-Tell motel. The staff were very friendly (not THAT way!) and attentive. They even have room service (free drinks until midnight) including non-adult items. 
Aside from the lovely Malecon, I'm not a fan of Mazatlan, but this was a safe, clean, not too far off my route place.

Also, Sinaloa has some incredible natural beauty.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ExpatEmigre said:


> On the advice of another member of a PV Facebook group, I stayed in Mazatlan at the Grand Motel Solé, out by the airport. The Solé is a fairly new, impeccably clean No-Tell motel. The staff were very friendly (not THAT way!) and attentive. They even have room service (free drinks until midnight) including non-adult items.
> Aside from the lovely Malecon, I'm not a fan of Mazatlan, but this was a safe, clean, not too far off my route place.
> 
> Also, Sinaloa has some incredible natural beauty.


Hi, EE! Congrats that you finally finished all that packing and are now in Mexico!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Any suggestions for a safe (I'll have some stuff in the car), dog-friendly hotel in or near Mazatlan?


This is probably not what you are looking for, but I will mention it anyway.

I visit Mazatlan every December for one night for the Pacifico Clara Maratón. I always stay at the Funky Monkey hostal. It is a very friendly place. I suspect they would tolerate your dog. It is in a nice residential neighborhood about a kilometer back from the Zona Dorado. I would guess that your car would be safe on the street.


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

We've stayed there, too, a couple of times. Of course, once in your garage/room, you are in! Clean, secure and brought our little dog with us without incident. Love the dance pole!


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

ojosazules11 said:


> Hi, EE! Congrats that you finally finished all that packing and are now in Mexico!


I packed too much, although people who have seen the car insist that, because one can see out the back window, it is not impressive.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

MJD13 said:


> We've stayed there, too, a couple of times. Of course, once in your garage/room, you are in! Clean, secure and brought our little dog with us without incident. Love the dance pole!


I may have put my dog by the pole & taken pictures for Facebook. Maybe.


----------

